
Show HN: We've spent the last year building a bank – Ask us Anything - zbruhnke
https://calvinzheng.com/crux/
======
zbruhnke
Hi All,

Co-Founder of Halleman Bradley here, Calvin came on as our design intern
originally and we've talked him into staying with us for even longer, he made
this write up about how we've iterated in building this product over the last
year.

I'd be happy to answer questions about our process, the details behind how
we're doing this or anything else you all might be interested in.

We realize the write-up is long but I think it is quite a good read.

I hope you'll find this interesting

------
mrath
did you build every banking software required or bought some and built only
the services? I know some startups in Australia are building similar thing
like yours. From what I know they buy software for core banking but provide
additional services on top.

~~~
zbruhnke
It's a mix, We're building all of our own customer facing software and many
things behind the scenes as well.

For instance we integrate with providers for KYC/AML requirements and do not
build that in house but for Billpay we are using a combination of APIs that
connect directly to billers' sites and building our own tools to discover how
to send ACH's or mail paper check when necessary

~~~
mrath
what about accounting and transactions, the core banking stuff?

~~~
zbruhnke
We have built directly into the APIs of a core ledger provider than runs
billions of dollars worth of banking cores. These were originally private APIs
they were only using for their own apps and we're the first third party to
ever access them.

That's been a really fascincating experience in and of itself actually

